# Netflix UHD Stream Problem



## Felix1997 (9. Mai 2018)

Hallo Liebe Forummitglieder,

Mich plagt zurzeit ein Problem, das ich einfach nicht zu lösen weiß und mich deshalb an das Forum hier wenden musste.
Ich habe mit einen UHD Monitor besorgt, mit HDMI 2.0 und HDCP 2.2 Unterstützung. (iiyama G-MASTER GB2888UHSU-B1) 
Laut Hersteller Netflix UHD fähig. der 1. HDMI Ausgang soll 4k mit 60Hz unterstützen.
1. Problem, schließe ich das Kabel an, dann läuft der Monitor trotzdem nur auf 30 Hz.
2. Problem, UHD Netflix? Tze! natürlich nicht! War ja klar!!

Ich weiß nicht warum, denn ich erfülle alle vorraussetzungen für einen UHD Stream:

-4k fähigen Monitor mit HDCP 2.2 Unterstützung
-Prozessor der Intel Kaby Lake Generation (i7 7700)
-Entsprechende Grafikkarte: Gygabite GTX 1060 Mini ITX OC 6G 
-Internet Downloadgeschwindigkeit laut Internet Speedtest von 90 mb/s.
-Entsprechendes Abo für Full HD und UHD bei Netflix.

Dennoch funktioniert es nicht, ich bin frustriert und hänge schon Tage daran, eine Lösung zu finden, doch vergebens.

Muss ich evtl. irgendwas am PC, Grafikkarte oder Monitor Einstellen, das einem keiner sagt?
Habe ich vielleicht ein falsches HDMI Kabel? Woher weiß ich das? (Ich benutze das vom Monitor mitgelieferte HDMI-Kabel)
Bei Netflix ist die Streamqualität auch auf Hoch eingestellt.

LG,


Felix


----------



## almfeg (9. Mai 2018)

Da du nicht geschrieben hast worüber du genau Netflix streamst: MOmentan gehts wohl nur über die Win10-App und über Edge, mit Chrome und Firefox z.b. funktioniert das ganze nicht.


----------



## Felix1997 (9. Mai 2018)

Ach ja, das hatte ich vergessen. Das weiß ich und ich habe es sowohl über Edge als auch die Netflix App versucht


----------



## IICARUS (9. Mai 2018)

Hast du im Nvidia Treiber unter Auflösung auch 60 Hz eingestellt oder lassen sich dort die 60 Hz einstellen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix1997 (10. Mai 2018)

wenn ich mit HDMI Kable verbunden bin nicht. obwohl es vom Hersteller heißt HDMI 1 Kann 4k 60 Hz


----------



## HisN (10. Mai 2018)

1.4b kann 30Hz@UHD
2.0 kann 60Hz@UHD


----------



## Garnorh198 (10. Mai 2018)

Hast du im Monitormenü unter Einrichtung auch HDMI 2.0 eingestellt? Oder steht es auf HDMI 1.4?


----------



## Felix1997 (10. Mai 2018)

Es stand auf 1.4, habe es jetzt auf 2.0 umgestellt. Es läuft jetzt auch auf 60 Hz, danke dafür.
Dennoch funktioniert der UHD Stream immernoch nicht

Ist es möglich, dass das vom Monitor mitgesendete HDMI Kabel zu schlecht ist um UHD zu übertragen?

Ich glaube ich habe den übeltäter..
Sämtliche Speedtests zeigen mir eine Downloadrate von bis zu 100 mb/s. 
Wenn ich aber Dateien downloade dann passiert dies nur mit 10 mb/s!! Aber woran liegt das?


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2018)

Du scheinst du Mbit/s und MByte/s zu verwechseln. 1 MByte/s sind 8 Mbit/s


----------



## GEChun (10. Mai 2018)

Ist es nicht so, dass bei Netflix gar nicht alle Quellen in UHD bzw. UHD mit max Qualität möglich sind?
Kann also auch durchaus das Problem sein, was du dir anschaust...

Hast du schon viele unterschiedliche Filme ausprobiert?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Mai 2018)

Richtig, einfach mal eine neuere durch Netflix produzierte Serie testen.
Hast du den aktuellsten NVidia-Treiber installiert?


----------



## Felix1997 (10. Mai 2018)

Habe alle neuen Nvidia Treiber und alle denkbaren Serien die unter 4k zu finden waren..

Na dann kann ich es doch eh nicht schauen ;( man braucht ja 25 mbyte download umd ich hab nur 10

Obwohl, Nvidia gibt an, dass es 25 mbits und nicht mbyte sein müssen.. Dann hab ich das ja doch. Oh man ich blick da garnichtmehr durch��


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2018)

Felix1997 schrieb:


> Habe alle neuen Nvidia Treiber und alle denkbaren Serien die unter 4k zu finden waren..
> 
> Na dann kann ich es doch eh nicht schauen ;( man braucht ja 25 mbyte download umd ich hab nur 10



Und noch mal, du verwechselt Mbit/s und MByte/s 

Deine Leitung ist nicht das Problem...

Unterstützt dein Monitor denn HDCP 2.2?


----------



## Felix1997 (10. Mai 2018)

Ja tut er.. Ich habe auch schon so einen Test gemacht ob HDCP 2.2 von Graka auf Monitor aktiv ist

Wenn Internet und HDCP2. 2 nicht das Problem ist, was dann?

https://1drv.ms/u/s!An5IrY2Dj9a5j3A00OJi9eT6aAfw

Hie mal ein OneDrive Link zubeinem Screenshot von dem Test

Das einzige was hier als nicht verfügbar markiert ist und eine Rolle spielen könnte ist:
Erweiterter geschützter Audio und Videopfad
(wobei ich keine Ahnung habe ob das eine Rolle bei Netflix spielt) 
Aber was genau ist das und wie kann ich das ändern, falls es denn eine Rolle spielen sollte?

Oh man hätte ich mal früher gewusst, dass 4k Stream am Pc so umständlich ist :'D

Ich muss noch hinzufügen, dass ich den kompletten PC neu gekauft habe.. Fehlen denn vielleicht noch irgendwelche System oder Bios Einstellungen?
Fehlen mir irgendwelche Windows Updates?
Laut der Update suche finden sich keine neuen Updates und die neuste Windows Version ist installiert

"As we see it here all those shows and movies have the option to stream in UDH, since you refer that you have all the requirements to stream in UHD and you are unable to see it, we checked the account and for any issues with the Netflix app and there are no issues, you should be able to stream in UHD. I would recommend you to check the settings of the device, contact the manufacturer so they can assist you to review that the connection is done correctly and as well change the HDMI cable to a new one. On your account and our system there are no issues and you are ready to stream in UHD, please troubleshoot your device"

Das sagt Netflix dazu.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Mai 2018)

Netflix uhd am PC is einfach Muell.

Du wirst auf jedem 350€ Uhd smart TV von z. B hisense mehr Freude daran haben...... Problemlos, einfach, funktional....

Aber als PC gamer muss man ja mit aller Gewalt alles am PC machen und wenn noch so unpraktikabel und umständlich ist. 

Unterstützt Netflix am PC wenigstens hdr?..... Wenn nein, lame.
Wenn ja, sinnlos weil warum PC an hdr smart TV anschließen wenn der sowieso die Netflix app drauf hat?


----------



## Felix1997 (11. Mai 2018)

Netflix unterstützt auch hdr mit einem entsprechenden Monitor.
Der 4k stream funktioniert jetzt, die Lösung war eine fehlende Software, die HEVC erweiterung im microsoft store


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Mai 2018)

Felix1997 schrieb:


> Netflix unterstützt auch hdr mit einem entsprechenden Monitor.
> Der 4k stream funktioniert jetzt, die Lösung war eine fehlende Software, die HEVC erweiterung im microsoft store


Achja, da war ja noch was, bei aktuellen Windows 10-Installationen muss man ja den HEVC-Codec nachinstallieren. 

Dann mal viel Spaß.


----------



## Muxxer (24. Mai 2018)

Jo und wegen dem DRM Abzockdreck  hab i mir Kodi mit paar addons installiert und schon klapts mit 4k, abo hab ich ja sowieso, ich halte nur die DRM-Vertriebs was weis ich Kette nicht ein  und eigentlich sollte ich aus DRM-Frust auch so ne chinaTVbox holen so wie mein Arbeitskollege und gar nix mehr zahlen für den rotz denn komischer weis funzts bei allen Schwarzsehern die kein Cent bezahlen für Abos etc. 1000mal besser als bei leut die dafür bezahlen
Was aber anscheinend auch zu nem teil an Android liegt, da is es ned so umsrändlich wie mit Win. I hoff ja das AMD endlich mal Linuxtreiber raus haut mit denen des funzt,
Kernel 4.18 soll ja bald aufsxhlagen mit voller RavenRidge-unterstützung
Naja solang i denen 13€ hin schmeiss fürs Premiumabo is mir wurscht ob es legal läuft oder ned, hauptsache es läuft


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Mai 2018)

Es ist so massiv sinnlos für Netflix den PC zu nutzen das man es kaum in Worte fassen kann.....

Wesentlich höherer stromverbrauch
Umstaendicher
Teurer
Schlechtere qualitaet
Bedienerunfreundlicher

PC gamer tun mir manchmal echt leid mit ihrem Leid.... Aeh... Leitsatz "ich mach alles am PC, und wenn noch so sinnlos ist"


----------

